

Ask HN: Is it possible for a startup to remain privately owned? - abdulla

Does a startup eventually need to be acquired or go public to bring value to it's employees and shareholders?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
To answer the question in the title: Yes.

To answer the question in the body: No.

A company can remain in private hands and distribute profit to shareholders
through dividends and to employees as bonuses.

------
brk
No, that's just the easiest way to put a valuation on it and create a way for
employees to actually exercise the shares they hold.

